# Factory Direct Tiles and Shingles, any interest?



## nehinc (Jan 26, 2015)

<P>Hello our company is doing some pre start up work and I was wondering if roofing contractors would be interested in having a factory direct option for shingles and tiles. Our company has access to millions of tons of materials perfect for high quality algae resistant shingles, blocks and tiles. We would like to manufacture colored and non colored shingles and tiles, offering these products direct to roofing contractors at very competitive pricing. The main areas of interest is the Midwest USA. If you have any input please do reply. We can pass out raw materials savings on to you the customer. Of course the more money you save on materials the more made on each bid. thank you for reading</P>


----------

